# General Stadium Transportation Discussion



## Long Island (Jan 7, 2016)

This thread is intended to discuss transportation to and from stadiums and arenas around the world. It can be used to give personal experiences, ask or share advice, or any other matters on topic. I'll start off adding part of my post from the SoFi thread.

Below is a list of stadiums and arenas I've personally attended, and how I got there. 
Local Stadiums for me
Yankee Stadium: Train <- Season ticket holder so I do this quite often
Citi Field: Drive because it's easier to get to easter Long Island than the LIRR after games
MSG: Train during the week, drive on weekends.
UBS: Drive
Nassau Coliseum: Drive. It's situated near several major highways so quite convenient.
Barclays Center: Train
MetLife Stadium: Drive to Midtown, then train from Penn

Visiting Cities:
Citizens Bank: Train
Oriole Park: Walked from hotel
Nationals Stadium: Train
Fenway Park: Drove, but not easy.
Wrigley Field: Train
New Comiskey: Train
Miller Park: Drove a rental
Bush Stadium: Walked from hotel, but they did have a light rail and busses available
Kauffman Stadium: Uber, which I'll never do again, next time I'll rent a car.
Coors Field: Drove, friends live there so we used their car.
Rogers Centre: Drove, though they have a train station right next door.
Progressive Field: Walked from hotel
T-Mobile Arena: Walked from hotel.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

My nearest "big" stadium is Parken Stadium in Copenhagen.

Since its located in the city, parking is horrible but luckily there are 2 stations on the M3 metro line very close to the stadium and commuter trains and long distance trains are 20 minutes away on foot at the Østerport station.

Royal Arena in Copenhagen has both a metro station and a commuter rail station at Ørestad with 2 platforms but wierdly enough its accesed by the same pedestrian bridge so its not a clever design with huge crowd.
But to be fair the arena openedaround 15 years after the station was build.
But its also located next to a motorway with several carparks and parking spaces around.

Generally I think that the germans has figured out how to build and also locate their stadiums.
Many of them has 1 or several stations located around them and there always seems to be enough carparks around.
They also encourage people to use public transportation by adding transportation to the ticket.



The worst stadiums I have visited if we talk public transportation is Brøndby Stadium (suburbia Copenhagen), Anfield, Hampden Park in Glasgow and Volkspark Stadion in Hamburg.

Brøndby and Anfield because there is only busses to the stadium and in Hamburg there is a S-Bahn station nearby but its a long walk and the station only has a single platform not equipped to handle 57.000 people.
They do however plan to extend one of the U-bahn lines out to the stadium (or is it a new line) so it will get better in the future.

Max Morlock Stadion in Nürnberg is almost as bad as Hamburg but at least the station is very close to the stadium, again its a single platform station but they seem to have a temporary platform they can put in use when there are more people at the stadium then when i visited 

Hampden Park was just horrible with again a single platform station, but Scotrail didn´t seem to put in some ekstra services like they do in Germany so we stood in line for around 45 minutes before we could get on a train into Glasgow.
Ill guess there was a station or 2 more on other lines but as away fans we were suggested to use this one called Mount Florida.


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

BTW I seem to remember that Old Trafford was bad as well but we were transported directly from the citycenter by bus and directly back to the airport after the game so I have no personal experience with how to get to and from the stadium by myself.


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you for making this!


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

UBS: Train
MSG: Train
Barclays: Train
Prudential Center: Train
Yankees Stadium: Train
Citi Field: Train
Wrigley: Train
TD Banknorth Garden: Train
Fenway: Train
Guaranteed Rates: Train
Wells Fargo Center (and by extension, Lincoln Financial Field and Citizens Bank Park): Train
Crypto.com Arena: Train
Petco Park: Car
Qualcomm Stadium: Car
Nassau Coliseum: Taxi (from LIRR station closest to the arena, about 10 minute ride)

Could have gone to both San Diego stadiums via train if I stayed where light rail was accesible. But I didn't.


----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

This should be fun.


In Georgia-
Turner Field: Car
GA Dome: Car/Subway
Mercedes Benz Stadium: Car/Subway
State Farm Arena: Car/Subway
Truist Field: Car/Uber
Bobby Dodd Stadium: Car/Subway
Sanford Stadium: Car
Atlanta Motor Speedway: Car

Out of GA
TIAA Bank Field: Car/Shuttle bus from JU's campus for a greek organization tailgate. 
Ben Hill Griffin Stadium: Car
Daytona International Speedway: Car
Camping World Stadium: Car
Raymond James Stadium: Car
The Trop: Car
Doak Campbell: Car
Jordan-Hare: Car
Legion Field: Car
Tuscaloosa: Car
Vaught Hemingway Stadium: Car
FedEx Forum: Walked from Hotel
Vanderbilt Stadium: Car
Superdome: Walked from Hotel
Tiger Stadium (LSU): Car
PNC Stadium: Car
AlamoDome/At&T Center: Car
DKR Texas Memorial: Car
AT&T Stadium/GlobelifePark/Amon G. Carter Stadium: Car
Petco Park:Walked from Hotel
Qualicomm: Car
Angel Stadium/Crypto.com Arena/Memorial Coliseum/Dodger Stadium/Rose Bowl: Car
Kauffman Stadium/Arrowhead/Childrens Mercy Park: Car
Target Field/Target Center/US. Bank Stadium: Walked from Hotel
Allianz Field: Streetcar
Camp Randall Stadium: Car
American Family Field: Car
Guaranteed Rate Field/Wrigley Field: Subway
Soldier Field: Subway then walked what what seemed like forever. 
Lucas Oil Stadium/Gainbridge Fieldhouse: Walked from Hotel
Great American Ballpark: Car
Crew Stadium: Car
The Rest of the SEC Football stadiums + Clemson/Duke/UNC/Va Tech/Virginia/Maryland: Car
FedEx Field: Car
Nationals Park/Capital One Arena: Subway
Camden Yards: Car
M&T Bank Stadium: Train from DC then Streetcar

Takeaways: Wow typing those out really put into perspective how many incredible stadiums/arenas I've been to and how many great road trips I've taken with my father. Its also given me the perspective of if a stadium is on a public transit line then that's great but being away from a line is certainly not a deterrent. The freedom of not being held by the time constrains of train lines nor the less than ideal situations you come across on some of them is certainly worth it in my opinion. The walking from the hotel situation is great but not practical in every situation.


----------



## deebs (Jul 10, 2009)

Melbourne's two premier stadiums have excellent transport links, although that doesn't stop some from insisting the MCG needs its own station on the rail corridor immediately next to the stadium despite two stations being within a few hundred metres lol.











Coming from the north-eastern suburbs, most will get off at Jolimont train station; from he south-east, at Richmond; from the nearer-east, a tram.

Otherwise, a train to Melbourne's 'central station', Flinders St, and then a time-honoured ritual walk along the river and across the 2000s-era footbridge to the stadium via parklands all the way.

Marvel stadium is literally across the tracks from Melbourne's second-biggest suburban station and principal regional hub, Southern Cross. Fans coming up from the state's second city - Geelong, 70km to the south-west - to see the Cats play at Marvel can also take a ferry!

Fun fact:

In the 60s the (then) Victorian Football League decided to break the MCG's grip on the game by building its own 160,000 (!!!) capacity super-stadium 30km+ from the city centre











The only problem was that there was essentially no public transport whatsoever that could take you to the stadium - you either drove or took a train and charter bus to the game, which added several hours to any match-day experience. The car park soon developed a reputation as the fourth circle of hell, and even though the arena (which reached a max capacity of 93,000 in the 90s) has now been largely demolished there are stories of poor punters still trapped in the car park trying to get home from a Saturday afternoon match from 1987...

The league had gambled on the State government approving a new rail line direct to the stadium which never eventuated, dooming the whole venture. Ironically, by the time the stadium was abandoned, the population centre of Melbourne had moved so far east that the arena was actually pretty central for many people who lamented now having to come all the way into the city to see the football at the MCG or Marvel.

Original 160,000 capacity plans:












The infamous car-park:


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

Madison Square Garden 4.5 has train access with the LIRR, New Jersey Transit, Amtrak, the 1,2,3 subway and the A, C, E subway. 

Shea Stadium has train access with the LIRR and the 7 subway.


----------



## tigalion (Nov 28, 2011)

This channel did a video about that subject for NFL venues


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Can anyone estimate how much of the people attending one event at a stadium or arena takes a particular mode of transportation (rail, bus, car, etc) if said event were a full house?


----------

